# Would you buy from this seller? - Alpine headunits



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

[URL="https://www.ebay.com/sch/mohdbbina_0/m.html?item=173673612706&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562"]https://www.ebay.com/sch/mohdbbina_0/m.html?item=173673612706&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
[/URL]
Registered Sept. 30, 2018
Zero Feedback
From Taiwan
Stock photos

Starting bids unbelievably low... Shipping is $100. Does the protection ebay/paypal offer cover the shipping costs?

Would you chance it?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

If it's too good to be true, it usually is.

His selling list is empty for me. Usually paypal steps in within 45 days if it's a fraud. Ebay usually shuts fake sellers down pretty quickly.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hanatsu said:


> Ebay usually shuts fake sellers down pretty quickly.


Yes, I have seen this recently with a to-good-to-be-true listing for a Milwaukee cordless circular saw... Disappeared the next day.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Send him a message, and tell him that you're ready to buy today... 
But you need him to send you a photo of the actual unit he's selling, with a piece of paper beside it, stating the current date and his eBay seller name.

If he sends you what you've asked for, then jump on it, and rejoice in the fantastic deal you just got.

If he doesn't respond, then report him to eBay as a fraud.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Some of the best deals I have got were from zero to low feedback sellers. People won't buy because of it. I'm not afraid to step in and get a great deal. If there's no response PayPal steps in within a few days. I typically ask a few very specific questions to see if they have it hand. If responses satisfy, I buy.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I did send a message 2 days ago asking the seller for photos of actual item... No response


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Truthunter said:


> I did send a message 2 days ago asking the seller for photos of actual item... No response


He's a fraud...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My guess is it's a fraud. There is/was a website called bestdeal.com that had marine electronics dirt cheap as "buy it now". My buddy was all hot and bothered over it and was wanting to buy from there but my fraud spidey sense kicked in and did some research. No telling how many people got boned thinking they could get a $2000 depth finder for something ridiculous like $400.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

2 days ago the seller had 0 feedback... now just today it shows 5... but they are all from sellers and there are no links to the listings the feedback is for.. Sketchy :inquisitive:

https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mohdbbina_0&iid=173673612706&de=off&items=25&searchInterval=30&which=positive&interval=30&_trkparms=positive_30


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

That's gonna be a no from me dawg.

This is the traditional Christmas season eBay scammer crew. I've bid on a too-good-to-be-true eBay item from one of these sketchhouse sellers before, knowing that I have PayPal and Amex to fall back on. The seller ended up banned by eBay and I was auto-refunded by the end of the day.


----------



## Middleby (Feb 25, 2017)

Don’t let PayPal give you any sense of false security. I noticed an amazing deal on a MacBook but there was like 4 minutes until auction end and I bid without thinking it through and not realizing the guy had 0 feedback. I thought, what the hell, worst case scenario I just get a refund and all is cool assuming PayPal would have my back. Word of advice.....everyone should be terrified that PayPal is a “trusted” banking institution. Long story short, guy sent package to same city but different address, eBay says item delivered at doorstep and lists the city as location. Clearly the package didn’t make it to me but PayPal was basically like “Maybe someone stole it off of your doorstep, it clearly says delivered”. I had to raise absolute hell on 5 separate hour+ phone calls to PayPal because everytime I’d raise enough hell to get a supervisor to resolve the issue and they’d assure me the money would be refunded, I’d wake up the next morning to an email saying my appeal had been denied and they were siding in his favor. What nobody knew was that my wife was friends with the mail lady and she went to retrieve the package to the phony address and actually went against code and gave us the actual package which had nothing but an Economics book inside. Being that the girl would lose her job and get in serious **** we couldn’t tell PayPal what happened or that we had definitive proof of a scam. PayPal put their top tier Investigation Team on my case to get to the bottom of things and I **** you not, PayPal is not authorized to make outgoing phone calls for their investigation. So their investigation team was the same as Habib answering telephones and checking delivery status through eBay tracking info. I wasted over 5 hours of my time as well as their employees time, and if I wasn’t on top of things like I was to keep forcing my case to be reopened the guy could have easily gotten away with my money using PayPal as a accomplice in the simplest, probably oldest, and insanely easiest to debunk scam there is when all of this could have been avoided with a simple 2 minute maximum phone call to the post master in my town for him to verify that it never went to my house which I actually had to drive to the post office and get a printed document to email to PayPal because they can’t make phone calls. Blew my freaking mind. Sorry for the long winded rant but people need to know who is handling their money and the mindless and ridiculous routine they have when it comes to actually having to look into something. I’d literally struggle with the option if given between sending money through a poorly trained legally blind monkey versus sending money through PayPal. Tough call....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i just clicked on the link and it brings up his name and seller rating but nothing else


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> i just clicked on the link and it brings up his name and seller rating but nothing else


All the listings from the seller have ended so none are active. You can view the completed listings: https://www.ebay.com/sch/mohdbbina_0/m.html?item=173673612706&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

So either a bunch of people got killer deals or we'll see this account get removed eventually after these buyers start reporting they have not received product ...

Heeding advise from here and locally; I decided not to take a chance. Don't really need a new head-unit but thought, at those prices, might as well get some additional features and an updated faster UI.


----------



## Middleby (Feb 25, 2017)

Chances are he ripped a bunch of people off in hopes atleast a few won’t be on top of things during the dispute process. The guy that tried to rip me off sold the same MacBook 3 times on the same day and an iPhone four times on the same day. That was one saving grace when all of the negative feedback hit it actually made PayPal realize they were F’ing up big time helping this guy basically rob a handful of people. This site is the only place that I’ve dealt with truly good people that have surpassed my expectations by a mile with how much they’ve stuck their neck out for me on a few deals. eBay is right up there with craigslist as far as trust is concerned.


----------

